# My Ship came in!!!!!!!!!!



## ed4copies (Jul 6, 2006)

This is what a few hundred pens look like, when I first see them!












Blanks will be available SOON!  As you may guess, I have a couple dollars to recover!!!

Thought you might be interested.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 6, 2006)

NICE!  I'll take one of each! LOL

How thick are those flat pieces?


----------



## btboone (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Ed, I would certainly be interested in extra width blanks (maybe something like 1.25")on some of the fancier stuff.  When you get a chance to show what you have, I'll be sure to watch for it.


----------



## Dario (Jul 6, 2006)

He-he-he How many copiers you have there???!!!

Nice gloat...wrong forum []


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 6, 2006)

Jimgo, 

They run 18 to 20mm, generally.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 6, 2006)

Dario,

I thought about that, but I am SHOWING OFF my pens.....and some other people's pens.  Don't worry, you'll see them again in a more familiar pen form.[][][][]

Seriously, if a moderator feels compelled to move it, I will live through it, but I thought more people would be interested in what they look like when we receive the shipment.

There are 8 copiers there, but you only see the one that is buried-a Konica 7155 console, for anyone looking for a copier deal.


----------



## Dario (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Dario,
> 
> I thought about that, but I am SHOWING OFF my pens.....and some other people's pens.  Don't worry, you'll see them again in a more familiar pen form.[][][][]
> ...



I totaly understand...just want to mess with you a bit (in a good way) LOL

I too see the few 100 pens you're talking about.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 6, 2006)

I too look forward to seeing the "detailed" pics!


----------



## ilikewood (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry, I just don't see the pens.  [}][]

I am just a wood guy at heart (it is hard to beat nature in it's beauty).  It doesn't matter how good the artificial material...I would always prefer wood IMHO.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 6, 2006)

In the words of that great philosopher, YoYoSpin:
Wood is good, plastic is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!

But, you can't beat a nice wood peppermill!!


----------



## gerryr (Jul 6, 2006)

I want some of that third one.[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ed,

Tell me when Lou's Mom says I can order! [][]


----------



## ilikewood (Jul 6, 2006)

You Ed's must be cast from a different material than us nature boys![]


----------



## Ron Mc (Jul 6, 2006)

Ed,
Any chance of getting a jumbo blank cut off of one of the copiers! I've never tried it![]
Lookin good Ed.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 6, 2006)

Ron,

Console copiers go for about $50 a pound-tell me which part you'd like, we can swing a deal!!!!

(500 pound copier IS about $25000)


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 6, 2006)

$$$ [:0]  $$$$   [:0] $$$$ [] $$$$$ []


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 7, 2006)

Holy Crap Ed! I can't wait to see the close-ups.


----------



## alparent (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />Holy Crap Ed! I can't wait to see the close-ups.



Do you guys know how to find the back of an Holly tree?

Look for the Holly crap....that's the back! []


This stupid joke was a courtesy of you friendly neighbourhood penturner!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 7, 2006)

keep up the good work ED .PLASTIC IS FANTASTIC .


----------



## jahlg (Jul 9, 2006)

what type of material is that?? Acrylic??


----------



## woodmarc (Jul 10, 2006)

Sign me up for some of that stuff.


----------



## Pipes (Jul 10, 2006)

Man O man I wish that was my ship !! I want some !!!![]




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## jahlg (Jul 10, 2006)

how would one go about getting hold of material like that in big sheets??


----------



## JimGo (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />Holy Crap Ed! I can't wait to see the close-ups.



Yeah Ed, when are the close-ups coming????


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2006)

JimGo,

Friendly reminder:  I take weekends OFF!!!  I am at home, cutting up BIG sheets and making pens to show off!!!  Some pictures will be up later today-we will start with the pearls-they are really pearly!!

The pearly material is used by Italian penmakers, it has the characteristics of acrylic and a slight smell of celluloid.  Turns like the acrylic acetates that are available in USA.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />JimGo,
> 
> Friendly reminder:  I take weekends OFF!!!



Pah.  Weekends are overrated! []

Hey, at least we're all excited to see the new stuff!!!


----------



## emackrell (Jul 10, 2006)

"Weekends OFF" ?  

penturning is what I DO on weekends off!

At least until they let me set up a lathe in the Pentagon.....

cheers  Eileen


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2006)

Clarification:

Weekends and evenings I am at home - Home, as they say is where the heart, I mean lathe, is!!!

I do not have internet connection at the house, so I can turn, turn, turn without being tempted to be HERE!!!!

Pictures are taken, and yes, JimGo, I am THRILLED there is interest-as you may have guessed I have a couple bucks tied up in this project.  I'd like to start replenishing.

THANKS to one and all for your comments-and to those who would like slabs, best e-mail me QUICKLY!!  Some blanks were cut over the weekend, but I left slabs available, just in case.


----------

